# The "Pet Peeve" Dump



## dennybeall (Aug 25, 2016)

How about starting a thread for some of the folks on here that have pet peeves and ATTACK others because their pet peeve was involved.
"let me GOOGLE that for you" or "DPI not PPI" or "let me remind you there is a SEARCH feature on here"...
Instead of attacking the OP the person could just jump to this thread and post their attack. That way they would feel better and the OP would perhaps come back to The Forum instead of running kicking and screaming to someplace else.
What do you all think?


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

My pet peeve is everyone else's having pet peeves.


----------



## Achaicus (Aug 25, 2016)

I don't speak acronym. Thank you.

And yes I think it is funny if you insist that what you said was in English.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 25, 2016)

No pet peeve here. I have raging psychotic episodes.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 25, 2016)

Don't we have a Rant section?
you shoulda' searched for that section first before posting.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 25, 2016)

I only have one pet peeve and it's drivers who leave too much space between them and the car in front of them in *bumper to bumper* traffic.   MOVE UP!!!!!!  oops sorry, not what this thread is about but just got back from dropping a friend off at the airport and still experiencing some post traffic road rage.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 25, 2016)

Do peeves make good pets, and are they more active than my ferrets?


----------



## terri (Aug 25, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> How about starting a thread for some of the folks on here that have pet peeves and ATTACK others because their pet peeve was involved.
> "let me GOOGLE that for you" or "DPI not PPI" or "let me remind you there is a SEARCH feature on here"...
> Instead of attacking the OP the person could just jump to this thread and post their attack. That way they would feel better and the OP would perhaps come back to The Forum instead of running kicking and screaming to someplace else.
> What do you all think?


This is odd; I was just chatting with someone about this kind of thing!    And here you are, offering up such a lovely solution.       I don't think for a moment that anyone would actually do it, but I like your style.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 25, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Don't we have a Rant section?
> you shoulda' searched for that section first before posting.



Now I have a pet peeve........it's the rant section.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 25, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> I only have one pet peeve and it's drivers who leave too much space between them and the car in front of them in *bumper to bumper* traffic.   MOVE UP!!!!!!  oops sorry, not what this thread is about but just got back from dropping a friend off at the airport and still experiencing some post traffic road rage.



They DO move up.  Even when there's 50 cars ahead of them, all stopped at a read light, they insist on creeping forward a few inches, then stop again.  Then creep ahead a bit more, then stop.  Then creep ahead a bit more, then stop again.  Then creep ahead a bit more, then stop again.  Then creep ahead a bit more, then stop again.  Then creep ahead a bit more, then stop again.  Then creep ahead a bit more, then stop again. Then, when the car in front of them actually starts to move, they're too busy checking their hair or dinking around with their cell phone or digging in their purse they just sit there.


----------



## otherprof (Aug 25, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> How about starting a thread for some of the folks on here that have pet peeves and ATTACK others because their pet peeve was involved.
> "let me GOOGLE that for you" or "DPI not PPI" or "let me remind you there is a SEARCH feature on here"...
> Instead of attacking the OP the person could just jump to this thread and post their attack. That way they would feel better and the OP would perhaps come back to The Forum instead of running kicking and screaming to someplace else.
> What do you all think?


In my Duolingo Spanish lesson today I learned the following idiom: Cada loco con su tema.  The translation was given as "to each his own" but it literally means "every crazy person has their issue." Odd that would be in my lesson the day of this post.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 26, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> Do peeves make good pets, and are they more active than my ferrets?


No
Pet peeves you have to soak in water then they grow grass fur..


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 26, 2016)

People who "bump" their own threads on here. They don't get that people have seen it, no one cares move on


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 26, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> Do peeves make good pets, and are they more active than my ferrets?



I've seen pet rocks more active than your ferrets...


----------



## JonA_CT (Aug 26, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> I only have one pet peeve and it's drivers who leave too much space between them and the car in front of them in *bumper to bumper* traffic.   MOVE UP!!!!!!  oops sorry, not what this thread is about but just got back from dropping a friend off at the airport and still experiencing some post traffic road rage.





480sparky said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > I only have one pet peeve and it's drivers who leave too much space between them and the car in front of them in *bumper to bumper* traffic.   MOVE UP!!!!!!  oops sorry, not what this thread is about but just got back from dropping a friend off at the airport and still experiencing some post traffic road rage.
> ...



Hahahaha I probably qualify. My car has a manual transmission, and in summer traffic around here I like to keep a couple car lengths in front of me so I don't have to ride the clutch and first gear too much. I'd much rather leave space and never have to stop rolling. Don't worry though, people like y'all cut me off all the time 'cause they see the space. 

In all seriousness though...I drove in stop and go traffic for 45 miles on Sunday (mm 20 in on I95 in Maine to I495 in Mass.) My feet and legs were killing me by the time I could actually drive. It might be time to give up my sporty little Mazda.


----------



## waday (Aug 26, 2016)

People who stand against your cube while talking loudly to others.

People who have no respect for personal space.

People who post their pet peeves publicly.

Uh... hypocrites.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 26, 2016)

JonA_CT said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > I only have one pet peeve and it's drivers who leave too much space between them and the car in front of them in *bumper to bumper* traffic.   MOVE UP!!!!!!  oops sorry, not what this thread is about but just got back from dropping a friend off at the airport and still experiencing some post traffic road rage.
> ...



I traded in my standard transmission years ago when I had a heavy traffic commute to/from work!  So much nicer to have less to do during the drive.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> Do peeves make good pets, and are they more active than my ferrets?


A pet rock is more active than your ferret!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Do peeves make good pets, and are they more active than my ferrets?
> ...


Hey... Banana-breath... get outta my head!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 26, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Hey... Banana-breath... get outta my head!



Wow.. it's so roomy in here.  ECHO!   Echo  echo....

It's a nice space.  Needs a bit of feng shui though.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Hey... Banana-breath... get outta my head!
> ...


Bite.  Me.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 26, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Bite.  Me.



Can't.  Doctor put me on a special diet.  Hey, I can probably get Pix's ferrets to do that for you.. well, if we can get them to stay awake long enough.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Can't.  Doctor put me on a special diet.  Hey, I can probably get Pix's ferrets to do that for you.. well, if we can get them to stay awake long enough.


Yeah, that'll happen!


----------



## runnah (Aug 26, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> People who "bump" their own threads on here. They don't get that people have seen it, no one cares move on



The trick is to hide the bump. Add an extra fact, maybe throw in a pic you "forgot" and the classic, "thanks for the comments" post.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 28, 2016)

I hate when people correct you for something insignificant, like if you say 'good morning, ' and the person checks his watch announcing it is 12:02 so it's afternoon !!!


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 28, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> I hate when people correct you for something insignificant, like if you say 'good morning, ' and the person checks his watch announcing it is 12:02 so it's afternoon !!!



There should be no space between the comma and the single quotation mark after the word _morning._  And the g in _good_ should be capitalized.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## 480sparky (Aug 28, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


>



Capitalization helps too.

There's a difference between "Helping my uncle, Jack, off his horse," and "Helping my uncle jack off his horse."


----------



## table1349 (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 28, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## table1349 (Aug 28, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Deleted


Well that was fun.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 28, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Deleted


My biggest pet peeve when ppl delete their posts.   LMAO


----------



## unpopular (Aug 29, 2016)

I once had someone correct an incorrect apostrophe usage with two incomplete sentences.

Grammar nazis are bad enough, but grammar nazis who make grammar mistakes when correcting others are the worst.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 29, 2016)

unpopular said:


> I once had someone correct an incorrect apostrophe usage with two incomplete sentences.
> 
> Grammar nazis are bad enough, but grammar nazis who make grammar mistakes when correcting others are the worst.



Would Hitler's speechwriter be the first grammar nazi?


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 29, 2016)

Its there prerogative if their  going to have a pet peeve. They'res really nothing you can do about it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 29, 2016)

EIngerson said:


> Its there prerogative if their  going to have a pet peeve. They'res really nothing you can do about it.



That's ridiculous.  There is plenty you can do for someone who has a pet peeve.  You can buy them a nice bed for their pet peeve.  Maybe one of those little sweaters.  All sorts of gift ideas out there on Amazon.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 29, 2016)

This is my pet peeve.  He is about as active as pixmedic's ferrets.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 29, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Deleted
> ...



I deleted my text because the auto filter ****'d out two of my words so it no longer made any sense.  It was just a funny little saying about grammar.  I'll try again with my phone so I can use the correct emoji instead of the **** word.

Grammar is the difference between knowing your **** and knowing you're ****.

Edit - and it still didn't work.  Anyway, I'll leave it this time to your imagination.


----------



## Overread (Aug 29, 2016)

Please call us between 9am and 5pm to make your order. We are open Monday to Friday....


Ok so when can I call you to make an order if I have work and thus am actually working during those hours as well?!?!?!


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 29, 2016)

Overread said:


> Please call us between 9am and 5pm to make your order. We are open Monday to Friday....
> 
> 
> Ok so when can I call you to make an order if I have work and thus am actually working during those hours as well?!?!?!



Oh, in that case, just call before 5pm and after 9am.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 29, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...


Is this what you were looking for???


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes!  Your absolutely right.


----------

